# إِذَا رُجَّتِ الْأَرْضُ رَجّاً



## Amirali1383koohi

اهلا بكم 
هل يمكن تقولولي معني الكلمة (رجاً) في هذه العبارة ؟ 
لماذا تُستخدم هذه الكلمة هنا ؟ 
هناك فرق بين ال (إِذَا رُجَّتِ الْأَرْضُ رَجّاً) و (إِذَا رُجَّتِ الْأَرْضُ) ؟


----------



## cherine

ابحث عن "المفعول المطلق" في أي كتاب نحو أو على الإنترنت وستجد شرحًا لهذا الاستخدام


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Amirali1383koohi said:


> لماذا تُستخدم هذه الكلمة هنا ؟



كما قالت شيرين إنه المفعول المطلق. عادة المفعول المطلق هو عبارة عن مصدر يأتي بعد الفعل. إن المفعول المطلق يُستخدم لأسباب مختلفة. من هذه الأسباب «التأكيد» أو «التعظيم.» وهكذا تستخدم كلمة «رَجًّا» هنا.

إذا قلت «أُحِبُّهُ» فإن ذلك أضعف من أن تقول «أحبه حُبًّا.» معنى «أحبه حُبًّا» أنك تحبه كثيرا والعبارة تؤكد على حبك له وتعظمه.

مثال آخر:

عَدَّهُمُ عَدًّا = عدّهم بطريقة مضبوطة ودقيقة

والمثال الذي قدمته:

إذا رُجَّتِ الأرض رَجًّا وبُسَّتِ الجبال بَسًّا = إذا رجت الأرض بصورة عنيفة وبست الجبال حتى تُسوَّى بالأرض وتصبح غبارًا

ويمكنك استخدام مفعولين مطلقين في عبارة واحدة:

إذا دُكَّتِ الأرض دَكًّا دَكًّا = إذا تم تدمير الأرض بشكل كامل ومطلق

أتمنى أن تكون استفادتك هذه المعلومات!


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thank you foe help 
It was so helpful


----------

